# Time to Euthanize Platy?



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have 3 adult Platies in a 14g for about 6 months now, they have all been healthy. Except now for one of the females.
My white mickey mouse platy female is acting weird. For about 2 weeks she has been steadly losing weight, only eating flakes (avoiding treats) when they sink to the bottom, though these past couple days she has not been eating at all. She spends all her days wedged in a plant opening and closong her mouth. Her fins are always clamped and she does not respond to me, she barely even moves when I poke her.
And today I noticed her back is turning red, almost looks like blood but it is not coming off of her.

I feel really bad for her. I have not thought abot euthanizing her because I was hoping she would get better. Now I am not so sure she will.
Is it time to euthanize? I can try to get a picture of her if it would help.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I can't say if its time for euthanasia, but here is a great link on the most humane methods:
Aquarius Aquaria - Exploring Fish Euthanasia

What are your values for Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, and pH? What is your temp? How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I have had the tank running for about 7 months. The temp is about 76 degrees. 
GH: 120
KH: 180
Ph: 7.5
No2: 0
No3: 30
Ammonia: 0

Water parameters are consistently these levels.
I siphon on Teusdays and do a 30% water change on Fridays.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I kinda believe in giving them every oportunity... up to a point where I just don't think they can bounce back. She may be at that point, it sounds like she's barely holding on to life. I wouldn't blame you if you euthanized. If it were me, I would use the method where you catch the fish with the least amount of stress possible, and lower her head first into a container of cold alcohol (the strongest you can find). This can either be isopropyl alcohol (at least 70%, 90% if you can find it) or liquor (Everclear, etc.). Keeping a bottle in the freezer is a necessary evil when keeping fish. To me, this method seems to be humane, easy, and inexpensive- so its the method I use. You could read through the previous link for methods, and each method is rated by how humane it is.

If you choose to treat, I would separate her if you could. I would do daily 50% water changes. If the red you're seeing is from Hemorrhagic Septicemia, that can have viral or bacterial causes. You could try treating with a broad spectrum antibiotic, but only treat the affected fish. (We don't want to create super bugs by treating fish who don't need it.) That's about all I could tell ya for treatment. I'm studying different fish diseases, but I'm not the most experienced. BettaBaby knows her stuff, you could ask her.

Whatever happens, I wish you strength and peace!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

There, she is now at peace. She went quickly, she did not even put up a fight when I took her out of the tank.
I am just glad I do not have to watch her suffer anymore.


----------



## MinaMinaMina (Aug 28, 2011)

I hope you both have peace, like you said.


----------

